# What's the mesh count on Speedball screens?



## DanC922 (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't find the mesh count on Speedball screens anywhere. I've searched the forum and Google. Does anyone now?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

it should say on the package, but most likely 110


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Almost certainly 110/43T.


----------

